# vendors



## Got T (Mar 12, 2012)

What's your thoughts on Transfer Express, VersTranze, & Ace for 2 or 3 color transfer's? Price vs. quality, being these are some of the higher costing tranfers, do you feel they are better or just cost more?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

These are all high quality companies that produce excellent products.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've only used TE for their cadcut digital transfers but customer service is exceptional and the transfers looked better than I expected.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

